# Lochia getting heavier



## Keris (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm now 10 days after birth and my lochia discharge has been getting heavier and darker red over the last couple of days. My midwife has told me to do less, but I do so little already that I'm not sure I can do less. My stitches from the episiotomy are also getting more painful, they don't look red or inflamed but do feel more stretched.


Should I be concerned? It's getting harder for me to move about comfortably.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

When you say heavier, how much heavier is it? Have you lost any clots?  

Is your midwife still coming to see you? If not, it would be worth seeing your gp to get someone to have a good look at your stitches, if it's a lot worse tomorrow, go to the emergency gp,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Keris (Apr 15, 2009)

I think it's more that the colour has got so much darker over the last couple of days, it was a sort of see-through pinky red, but now it's a very dark, thick red. I'm not soaking through a pad on a regular basis, though I have a couple of times. 

The stitches have eased off slightly this morning, but I'll see if I can get a midwife to visit today. I feel like I'm getting worse, rather than better, I'm more tired now than I was 4/5 days ago and I'm concerned about coping when my husband goes back to work.


----------



## Keris (Apr 15, 2009)

I spoke to my midwife about it again yesterday and she said that the stitches were fine (they do feel much better today) and that I should contact her again if the Lochia began to smell bad. I'm just so worried because now it's gone even darker, almost a purpley-blacky-red and I'm pretty sure that's not normal at 12 days after giving birth.

I feel she's not really listening to me, perhaps I should just go and visit my doctor, if I can get an appt. which is doubtful in itself?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Darker is older blood which is what we eould expect at this point after birth. It would be more worrying if it was red. 

Obviously I cannot see you or the loss so if you still concerned the yes you could go and see your gp. But I don't think you need to be worried. 

Kaz xxxxo


----------

